# Tempature/Humidity Readers



## Bedlam (Jul 9, 2011)

I want to purchase a Thermometer/Hygrometer reader. I've searched online but they're are many different kinds/brands for all different prices. Was hoping someone could recommend me one that perhaps they were using at a reasonable price.


----------



## james.w (Jul 9, 2011)

Check walmart. They have decent priced stuff made by accurite.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Jul 9, 2011)

I use digital flukers brand they are pretty accurate and only run about 25$ at petco/petsmart they record the highs and lows too so you know effortlessly how low the temps got at night and how high they get during the day


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 9, 2011)

Get an accurite they are ok at $10-$12. For temps get a infra red temp gun they are $20-$30. I love mine and use it all the time it is so much more accurate for surface temps which is extremely important when monitoring basking site temps. I bought that flukers mine never worked.


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm not sure what brand mine is but I bought it at target in the little gardening section, it was like $10 bucks I think but its lasted a while and seems to be accurate.


----------



## CrankbaitJedi (Jul 9, 2011)

I always go with the Temp Guns. All that other stuff is so flakey. Temp Guns are so cheap nowadays.


----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 9, 2011)

I also bought one of the garden variety humidity/tempreture gauges and it costed like 12 dollars from walmart and works great. I also own a temp gun to check basking temp.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Jul 9, 2011)

I agree go accurite, i started off with only two for my ball pythons cage(s) but now i use them for everything,they are extremely accurate and make it so easy,it reads your cool side,warm side and overall humidity all in one not to mention they are pretty cheap.

Temp guns are always good to have with basking reptiles.


----------

